# Gruppen im Akonadi Adressbuch 4.4.1

## deranonyme

Hallo

Eigentlich könnte, wollte ich gerne Frust ablassen, aber was solls. Ich habe KDE auf 4.4.1 geupdatet.-> selbst schuld!  Dabei habe ich dann auch das Adressbuch zu einem Akonadi Adressbuch konvertiert. Dabei sind aber alle angelegten Gruppenkontakte verschwunden. Na nicht so schlimm dachte ich mir. Legst du neu an- gesagt, getan. Gruppe neu gefüllt, gespeichert. Alles gut... für wenige Sekunden. Dann ist die Gruppe wieder leer. Das Ganze ist reproduzierbar. Kann das jemand so bestätigen oder weiß gar wer einen Lösung?

Danke Frank

----------

